# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  4 yếu tố cần cân nhắc khi  đầu tư trong nội thất

## tenten

Một khoản đầu tư thiết kế bên trong đáng giá chỉ cần đáp ứng tiêu chí về tiện nghi, chắc chắn cũng như duy trì giá chỉ trong khoảng time dài. mặc dù mọi người đều nắm rõ về những yếu tố này, nhưng điều trọng điểm khi là phải xem xét kỹ trước lúc thực hiện một thanh toán lớn.

nếu như khách hàng đang nghĩ về về việc mua một căn nhà, bạn sẽ không còn muốn giá cả số tiền đáng kể cho 1 sản phẩm thiết kế bên trong chỉ vận hành trong một thời gian ngắn. mặt khác, quý vị cũng không nên lựa chọn một mặt hàng ít khi được sử dụng.

tuy nhiên, đó không phải khi là tất cả. dưới đây khi là đề xuất của bốn nhà thiết kế về các điều cần xem xét trước lúc “móc hầu bao” của gia đình bạn nhằm thương mại đồ thiết kế bên trong.

nhu cầu về thiết kế bên trong



“Nó xuất hiện bền không? Hãy trung thực cùng với cách quý khách đang được sống cũng như các người ở cùng với quý vị cũng như đừng tự tạo ra sai lầm. Liệu mặt hàng tiếp tục luôn tồn tại mới mẻ với thời điểm hay không? Tôi luôn khuyên các bạn không nên đưa ra tiền nhằm chạy theo Xu thế. Hãy dự án vào một trong những món đồ thiết kế bên trong bắt nguồn từ xây dựng phong cách cổ điển. mặt hàng có làm cho chính mình vừa lòng mang đến mức các bạn sẽ hối tiếc khi chưa mua nó. Hãy tự hỏi bản thân xem sản phẩm đó có thể trụ lại bất kể thời điểm hay không. và nếu như khách hàng nhưng vẫn đang nghĩ về về nó vài ngày sau, đó có thể chính là định mệnh của mình.” —Meg McSherry, nhà sáng lập chủ Meg McSherry Interiors.

tham khảo thêm : dự án TNR Amaluna Trà Vình có gì thu hút nhà đầu tư ?

công dụng của nội thất



“Có một vài nét tôi trực tiếp lưu ý đến trước khi dự án vào một sản phẩm thiết kế bên trong, đó là: Nó xuất hiện phải khi là sản phẩm mà tôi đúng là thích không? Nó xuất hiện phải khi là món đồ mà tôi rất có thể sẽ sở hữu và dùng trong tương đối nhiều năm tới không? cũng như nó xuất hiện phải là một món đồ nhiều chức năng mà tôi tiếp tục dùng liên tục không?

nếu lời giải đáp cho tất cả các câu hỏi trên khi là xuất hiện, thì nó đáng giá nhằm các bạn chi tiền. nếu như khách hàng yêu thích một mặt hàng nội thất phong cách cổ điển, tác phẩm nghệ thuật hoặc một phụ kiện gì đấy cũng như biết rằng bạn có thể di chuyển nó xung quanh căn nhà trong không ít năm sau, thì nó hoàn tất xứng đáng nhằm đầu tư. Nó sẽ mang đến niềm vui tại gương mặt bạn hàng ngày trong không ít năm tới. ” —Whitney Durham, công ty sở hữu cũng như nhà thiết kế chính trên Whitney Durham Interiors.

“Tôi tiếp tục cân nhắc tới mức độ linh hoạt của mặt hàng thiết kế bên trong và tự hỏi liệu nó xuất hiện hoạt động giỏi trong nhiều không khí khác biệt hay là không, ví dụ điển hình trong tình huống chuyển căn nhà." —Leah Alexander, người thiết kế thiết kế bên trong chính của Beauty Is Abundant.

gia công bằng chất liệu cũng như chất lượng của nội thất

“Tôi nghĩ về hai yếu tố quan trọng nhất cần cân nhắc trước lúc mua thiết kế bên trong là tiện nghi cũng như giá trị của chính nó. Đồ thiết kế bên trong thường nhu cầu chất lượng giỏi và tôi nỗ lực khuyến nghị khách hàng của mình Chi tiêu nhiều hơn nữa dành cho đồ nội thất giỏi. Bởi tiện nghi của đồ đạc thường tỉ lệ thuận với tuổi tác của nó. điều này thậm chí còn trở thành trọng điểm rộng khái niệm nhiều món đồ thường xuyên được sử dụng, ví dụ như ghế sofa cũng như giường. thế cho nên, chúng ta cần quan tâm đến cách thức chế tạo cũng như nguyên liệu tạo sự nó. khái niệm một tác phẩm thẩm mỹ và nghệ thuật, tôi suy nghĩ đó chính là khoản đầu tư tuyệt vời. dự án vào một trong những tác phẩm thường tiếp tục mang lại lãi suất to hơn. để làm được việc này, quý khách cần sự trợ giúp của một căn nhà chăm sóc thẩm mỹ. ” —Beth Diana Smith, người sáng lập và người tạo mẫu chính của Beth Diana Smith Interior Design.

những yếu tố khác cần quan tâm đến

“Đầu tư vào đồ thiết kế bên trong, cửa ngõ sổ cũng như tập hợp chiếu sáng chất lượng đều khi là nhiều khoản dự án đáng giá bán. Về nội thất, hãy tập trung vào tính đàn hồi, vì ghế sofa chất lượng cao tiếp tục tránh xảy ra hiện tại tượng lún sâu khi ngồi xuống. chính là Vì Sao Nguyên Nhân bạn phải dự án nhiều hơn thế vào sản phẩm này. nhớ là làm từ chất liệu vải tuyệt vời thỏa mãn nhu cầu cũng như phong cách ở của mình.
tham khảo thêm : có nên chọn dự án Vạn phát Avenue hay không ?

bên cạnh đó, hãy Để ý đến trước lúc lắp đặt những phụ kiện trên khung cửa sổ. quý vị có định mở cũng như đóng góp rèm hoặc mành của mình hàng ngày không? quý vị vẫn muốn ánh sáng bên trời chiếu vào khu vực đó hoặc không? quý vị có cần lắp đèn nhằm điều chỉnh độ sáng, hay các bạn vẫn muốn phối hợp các chất liệu với nhau không? ánh sáng chính là đồ trang sức đẹp “đắt giá” của cả căn nơi. và nó hoàn tất xứng đáng để các bạn dự án vì kết quả mang lại."—Liz Goldberg, căn nhà sáng lập cũng như giám đốc phát minh trên CAROLYNLEONA.

----------

